# damp in footwell



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

morning

ive noticed the carpet in drivers side footwell is damp - thinking id maybe not shut a window properly or something i had a fan heater on to dry it out yesteday.

Gone to check this morining and weve had some overnight rain and the footwell is damp again.

no obvious signs of where the water is coming from - I can only think (as the RV is flat fronted so not much chane of it coming through there - that is soming from a seal in the roof and getting in that way

I've read that Rv's can be a pain for water getting in

My plan is to buy some sealent and re do the roof corners just in case - has anyone got any advice - or experienced similar

thanks

David


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello David.
I have experienced rain getting into a couple of my RVs. After much investigation it turned out to be distortion of the large body causing the windscreen rubber to lose it's seal.
When I found which corner the water was coming in, clear nail varnish was liberally applied to both seal to glass and seal to metal frame with the small brush supplied.

Worked for me on RV but I now have an old Citroen ZX car that leaks and I just can't find the point of ingress.

Ray.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Ray - thanks for that - think ill do roof and windscreen to be on safe side -nail varnish! great idea

my rv did have a minor accident - front end, just a bit of bumper damage which has been repaired - but there is a good chance the jolt may have opened the widscreen seal a bit

Once ive sealed - i thought keeping a fan heater going inside to help with drying out?


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Just had the same problem with our siecento. Suddenly started to get water in the foot well after many hours of investigation it was the windscreen. I was advised by the windscreen centre that no amount of sealing compound under the rubber trim would make any difference to the seal on a bonded windscreen it is only there to cover the joint around the edge so check to see if the screen is a bonded on or in a rubber gasket. If you had a bump on the front end causing the body to flex it could have broken the bonding.I finally proved it was the screen by using water proof tape to temporarily seal it.

Graham


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

zappy61 said:


> ...I finally proved it was the screen by using water proof tape to temporarily seal it.
> 
> Graham


I did the same by putting Duck tape all around the screen rubber to seal it to the body. It's a great way to prove if the screen seal is at fault.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Spiritofherald said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I finally proved it was the screen by using water proof tape to temporarily seal it.
> ...


I was a bit reticent with the duck tape as I used it on a boat once and couldn't get it off! I did leave it on a long time though.

Graham


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Many thanks for the advice - is definatley the windscreen causing the damp footwell.

my temporary ducktape fix and a very wet night - very pleased to find a dry footwell this morning. Narrowed it down to the bottom corner of the windscreen. Nail varnish coming out this weekend.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try this stuff . . I had similar problems but this sorted it and [touch wood] has lasted 3 years]
http://www.captaintolley.com/


----------

